# The American Heart Association Says Vaping Is Safer



## Alex (2/10/14)

http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-american-heart-association-says-vaping-is-safer-than-smoking

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Nooby (2/10/14)

Brilliant find Alex! Nice read and some positive info....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/10/14)

True to form, another great find @Alex  

Thanks for that

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (2/10/14)

good read thanks for posting


----------

